# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech RCD AMS V0.0.9.54 update

## mohamed73

*Latest Update : *  *	 - Honda, 1YN1 CQ-MH7970G, CQ-EH8671K, 39100-SWA-G012-M1, 24C64 by Matsu****a 
	 - Honda, 1YN1, CQ-EH7964VT, 39100-SWA-A111-M1, 24C64 by Matsu****a 
	 - Nissan, EL-1374L-A, 280 6000 0R, 24C16 by Clarion 
	 - Fiat, Fiat 199 CD MP3 Blau, 7 648 543 315, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
	 - KD-NX10, 24C64 by Becker & JVC 
	 - Peugeot, RD4 N1 MP3 - 03, 96 659 189 77 01, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
	 - Renault, RENR1A 201-10, 281 1500 30R, 24C128 by VDO 
	 - Kia, WXZ468RMP, PE-2758E-B, 276-0109-00, 93L46 6X15M->93C46 by Clarion*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hamzazinho2001

جميل جدا هدا التحديت

----------

